# Derry group - tonight, consultant talking - please confirm



## shazd (May 13, 2005)

Tiny Feet-Support & Information
_Hi Everyone_

Just a quick reminder that we are planning the next meeting for: *Wednesday 9 November @ 7pm*​We are hoping to have *Dr Prendergast *as a guest for the evening to answer questions from the group.​I am waiting to hear back from him to confirm that he is available.​
If he is unable to attend on the 9th *we will still go ahead with the meeting* anyway, so keep this date in your diary!​
*Let me know if you are thinking of attending by emailing me back or by phoning sharon on 02890-825677 or Fiona on *
*028 90641664 *

_All the very best_

_Fiona_

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites​


----------

